

OpenWRT and 10 Years of Fun with Embedded Devices [30c3] - hoggle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-OlUxeS57E

======
marksimon321
Its cool very informative!

~~~
hoggle
I really liked the part about there actually being low intersection between
developers who know embedded systems and web technology.

The new web administration interface will still be written in Lua but they
will push all the markup handling to the browser. Embedded systems are
probably the best example where having a slim json api together with a rich
client side html5 app is the most beneficial.

I'm somewhat intrigued to look into how I could possibly contribute, seems
like they need web developers.

[http://luci.subsignal.org/trac/wiki/Documentation/JsonRpcHow...](http://luci.subsignal.org/trac/wiki/Documentation/JsonRpcHowTo)

